

Ask HN: What snacks do you stock in your startup kitchen? - a_ayalur


======
MalcolmDiggs
Mostly drinks: Gatorade, coke, bottled water, redbull, chocolate milk, corona,
hefeweizen, lagunitas IPAs etc.

Then some chips, fruit snacks and granola bars...but those don't get touched
much.

